# New Datamine has arrived



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 20, 2018)

I?m surprised nobody has posted this yet, it was 3 days since we had this.

https://www.reddit.com/r/ACPocketCamp/comments/97zyp3/animal_crossing_pocket_camp_update_170b/

What are your thoughts on everything? I have to say I love everything that it has to offer. And remember this is the second half of stuff we can get while we?re still in 1.7.0.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 20, 2018)

I’m most excited about the bug catching event that give fortune cookies for rewards. Sing me UP


----------



## Lyraa (Aug 20, 2018)

I can see myself spending all my leaf tickets on Bunnie's fortune cookie, those items look adorable ;.;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 20, 2018)

Bunnie’s fortune cookie is the most adorable one since Bluebear’s.  I need those items ;-;


----------



## lycaena (Aug 20, 2018)

Bug Catching event with fortune cookies as rewards?? finally something to get excited about again! and loveee Bunnies’ fortune cookie items the theme is so cute!!


----------



## MopyDream44 (Aug 20, 2018)

I'm not really surprised that the news broke three days ago and no one posted about it until now. Half of my list of friends who used to play daily have gone completely inactive. This forum is far more quiet than it used to be. I believe that many long-term fans of the series have moved on from the game, and while I can't say why exactly, I feels like people started to drop away from the game shortly after fortune cookies were added. Just to make it clear, it could be so many things that are causing people to move away from the game, the only thing I have to go on are my own observations, so I'm taking an educated guess. 

Anyhoo, this datamine isn't as exciting to me as ones I've seen in the past. The cookie is cute, but the only items I would truly love to get from it are the dress and matching hat. I'd be happy to have the other items though, so hopefully I get a handful rotating through the shop. The civic villagers are ok, but I cannot believe Flurry still isn't in the game?!? Do people not like Flurry as much as I think they do? The amenities are OK. I'll be happy to have a new fountain and the playground is cute, but I probably won't use the building. 

The most interesting part is definitely the event that will give us cookies. I would be very happy if we are finally getting a way to grind for fortune cookies in-game, but I'm sure it will be extremely limited. At this point, I'll take whatever I can get because the LT stuff has gotten a bit out of hand (in my opinion).


----------

